# My 1st Tractor



## bgimic (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everyone first day and first post to this forum. I'd like some free advise if at all possible.. I've recently married and my new wife and I have purchased 20 acres which seems to be mostly Iron-ore... 2-3 acres of this we'll be having a house\yard\shop\ ext on first thing

What I'll need my first tractor to do.. 

It's approx 17 acres of wooded underbrush currently and we'll be clearing at least some of it off for pasture land. I'd also prefer saving my back and purchasing a 3 pt post-hole digger attachment for my tractor to dig post holes for a fence we'll need to put up... I've heard from a buddy that for the Iron-ore we'll need a bit more Horsepower out of whatever tractor we go with to make sure a 3 pt hole digger will power thru and my main question here is what's the magic number as far as the horse powers concerned for a task like this? 

Once the lands cleared off and the fence is put up then it'll just be use to mow the pasture when needed and odd jobs around the property... 

I saw a fixer-upper on Craigslight that's a 9N Ford with approx 28 HP for a price of $1500, but it needs some carb work ext.. but the price is right for my budget.. 

Anyway any advise or direction would be greatly appreciated due to the fact that i know less than zero about tractors.. 

Josh


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off....Welcome to the forum! It all depends on the size of the holes....i.e. 6 inch, 12 inch or so on. Typically most folks go 12 inch. The problem is not the tractor usually, but rather the auger. They have light duty, and heavy duty, then commercial duty. I'd highly recommend a heavy duty unit from a trusted name such as Kubota or John Deere. I believe even the dealers sometimes rent them, if not even a rental outfit. As far as tractors are concerned, the 9N would do just fine for the 3 point auger. I knows the budget is limited, but given the acreage and the amount of work ahead of you and the building you plan to do, I'd pony up for something around 40 hp with a loader. Even better, is something diesel powered, but then the price begins to jump.


----------



## bgimic (Aug 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to post. 

I'd enjoy as many opinions as possible if anyone else has any thoughts.

Josh


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a kubota 2320 with post hole digger and she does fine even in the hard clay


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey 416, Glad to see you're alive still.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

im still kicking


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just curious....How many HP dat? Do you still have to lift up every so often to spin out the dirt or can you plunge it and lift it no problems?


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

i have 23hp ive burried myn until it maxed out in clay and lifted up no problem maybe its operatrors touch


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 12 inch auger on my Kubota and it spools just fine too, but I use light shear pins that break often because we have a lot of rock. Pins are cheaper than a new auger!


----------



## bgimic (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome info guys!!! Now to sweeten the pot a bit.. 

I've learned this 9n's carb's having some issues, and according to the seller it probably just needs rebuilding, which I'm not completly against.

I realise you never know what someone might run into, but what's a normal carb rebuild run generally speaking at a local mechanic?

Thanks again for all the amazing help. 

Josh


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well please don't be a stranger! Let us all know what you end up with and post some pictures of your new homestead and tractor / toy, will you?


----------



## bgimic (Aug 20, 2010)

Consider it done, but I'd love some input on the carb if anyone has any.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a good feel about the tractor and get it, I'd rebuild the carb yourself. Fairly simple operation and fairly inexpensive too! Lots of Ford 9N owners here can walk you through it.


----------



## bgimic (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok guys I've found another possible option.. 

I found a Massey Ferguson 362 tractor w\ brush hog - 1990 model - 62 hp \ 55 hp @ pto \ w\ rollover protection - disel engine and F-E-L... in good condition can you guys give me an idea of what a reasonable price for this would be? unknown at this point how many hours on it, but I'd say probably in the middle range..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but that is one serious machine right there.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Ford 9n is nice. I had one. It was ok. Just the carb was the problem because of rust. BUT they are simple machines to work on but if I were you. I would get a diesel. The 9N would be nice to have around to keep as an antique or just to mow a pasture everynow and then if you are interested in old machines.

I've got a 1968 Ford 3000 (47hp) and it's so far getting the job done and it has a FEL hook up area.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

I also bought an small plot of land and did a bit of shopping around. I found loads of 8N and 9N and then I started asking why so many ... the biggest drawback I could see is they don't have low enough gears to rotortill and don't work well on a front end loader

However I ended up selecting a 1980 John Deere 950, It's 2 wheel drive and came with a FEL & 3600hrs. It's got a 8 speed manual transmission and the 29 hp Yanmar Diesel works my 6ft rotortiller just fine and I use the certainly use all the crawler gears. I paid 6200 Cnd or about 5900 USD. In my mind - This was a DEAL

Keep shopping ...


----------



## jbieryjr (Feb 7, 2010)

MF 362 is too much tractor. You only need 35-40 hp to take care of 20 acres. Stay away from the older Fords. They dont have a 2 stage clutch. You want a 2 stage clutch to run the auger. Need to move the tractor foward and reverse to keep the auger straight. As posted before, look for a heavy duty or commercial auger. I have a MF 2615 (49hp) and a MF 35 deluxe. They both ran the auger with no problems. I live in the mountains of PA and deal with hard rock all the time. Use light bolts on the auger, cheaper to replace a bolt the the auger or your gears in the tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd run the PTO at low RPMs too if you have lots of rock. Easier on the gear! I spool my auger at around 1200 RPMs tops on the engine, and lift up real quick when you start topping a big rock.


----------



## jbieryjr (Feb 7, 2010)

Tractor Beam
Exactly the way to run the auger. No need for the extra HP. It is just going to break something.


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

get a farmall m they are inexpensive and will do the work u need and parts are inexpensive as far as a carb kit they run between 30-40$


----------



## corrinla (Jan 6, 2012)

My husband bought a 23hp tractor this summer. Now it works quite well. Kamil says it's a good trator.


----------

